# 15th Maryland Slot Car Show - Sept 22, 2013



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

15th MARYLAND (formerly Aberdeen) SLOT CAR SHOW – Sept 22, 2013

All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors

Well SHOWTIME is almost here. With a little over ONE WEEK TO GO, our 15th MARYLAND (formerly Aberdeen), SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET, Sunday, SEPTEMBER 22nd, 10A-2P, is up to 82 VENDOR TABLES, so If you’re interested in a table, my suggestion would be to let me know ASAP. 

Show location is at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, 5015 Campbell Boulevard, Baltimore, MD (410-427-0600). It’s ONLY 17 MILES SOUTH (15 minute drive) OF OUR OLD LOCATION. It’s conveniently located right off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67B in WHITE MARSH MALL, and has plenty of parking and places to eat and shop. 

Admission at 10AM is still $5/person; kids under 12 free with Early "Floor Rights Entry" at $20/person starting around 8am. 

As before, TABLES (6 footers) are STILL $25 each and if you take 2 or more, helpers are free. If you want to bring in a helper, but are only taking one table, then it's an additional $10. However, there won't be an extra charge if helper is a member of your immediate family (wives, significant others, kids)

There will be thousands of vintage & new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24. We'll have hobbyists setting up table displays from all over the country including Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Western PA, Philly/Delaware/South Jersey, NY/NJ/Conn metro area, Buffalo, Richmond, Washington DC, and Baltimore.

Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:

Bob Beers (Mr Aurora);Tom Stumpf (TomsHOCars);Rob Budano (BudsHOCars); Doug Keys; Jeff Clemence (MotorCityToyz); Harry Nonnemacher (Harry20); Joe Corea (NJ Nostalgia Hobby); Mario Pisano; Guy Graziano; Steve Sanders; Joe Hopkins; Rich Olree (T-Jets + 100’s of runner bodies); 
Rich Shanfeld (Great Traditions Hobbies - 1/32 & 1/24 large scale slots); 
Bill Houck; Joe Davidson; Brad Blohm (vintage 1/24 scale); Bob Royal; 
Craig Holler (1/32 & 1/24 vintage & new large scale slots); 
Rick Swavely (Resin Dude Bodies); Hiram Durant (HOtracks); 
Dave Simms (DCM Raceway); Jerry Schmoyer (One Stop Slot Shop); 
Cal Starcher - Fas Trax MD (1/24 drag racing); 
Norm Marciniak (HO Detroit and carded vintage T-Jets); 
Alan Twitty (Tycoman123)

Plus many more (including quite a few new hobbyists setting up tables for this show as well)!!!

If you want to get an idea of what our Maryland Slot Car Show is like, go to YouTube and search for VIDEOS posted of our March 2013 show, shot by Kevin McAvoy. 

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show info, 
contact me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected]; 703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - [email protected]; 301-474-6596. 

Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun event.

Thanks 
Elliot Dalberg
[email protected]


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I wish i could come but when I asked the wife about it all I got was a sigh & "the look"!:freak:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I forgot all about it.


----------



## burad (Aug 25, 2013)

Went to the show. Nice show. Wish there was more 1/32 though. And somebody with 1/32 parts. Got a couple great deals. Looking forward to the next one. When is it?


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Yeah i missed it also, only because i was hanging out with my16 month old grand son and future Slotnut.....

Had a great time. Can't wait for him to race. He just wants to push them now.. Omg can't take it when he's doing that. that's the collector coming out in me. 

Slotnut


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sorry to say I missed this one too. look forward to the next one though.
anyone get pictures?


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Videos*

Videos of the last show are already on YouTube.


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

They usually run the shows in March & September. Racewear in Glen Burnie has a nice selection of 1/32 parts (new stuff) if you want to go and look.


----------

